

Screencast - CRUD Angular demo with CORS and REST - youngbenny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2e2nDn0h9OE

======
youngbenny
Plunker here
[http://plnkr.co/edit/KmbWXuRV27HhqWbUvUrl](http://plnkr.co/edit/KmbWXuRV27HhqWbUvUrl)

